# Update on Walter Grey



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do hope it helps - I think it is even more difficult to estimate pain levels in cats than dogs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter is a much happier cat these days, pooping regularly.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like a good update on Walter. So happy his meds seem to be working.


----------

